# Calendographe



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lebem calendographe probably with Lorsa movement 17 jewel 34mm. Pointerdate system around edge with moveable bezel to set initial of day of week to date. Once set matches for the month with pointer aiming to date and day. French. Has "Tropical Watch" on the dial but probably an addition but dial itself original.

Patented date system and Bogobloc locking ring to rear.Crown probably not original but interesting piece and keeps excellent time with manual wind


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm pretty Dam* sure one of these has been on the forum before, but I'm also pretty Dam* sure I can't remember where when - try a search - top RH corner - for Calendographe. The thread was about the outside markings and patents ISTR.

HTH a bit :yes:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=19356&st=0&p=198229

only thread I could find search without the e on the end


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

what memories you have gentlemen. I did post pics of this same watch some time ago and Mel you steered me in the right direction for info.The dial photo was blurred but added it in as a quiz question in this last Sundays ancients thread. some requests for info from members so reposted with better pics. Fancy little divil it is too!


----------

